# Berlin Strings Special Bows 1, Special Bows 2, plus First Chairs now on SINE—and as a bundle. SPECIAL OFFER!



## OrchestralTools (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey everyone,

We’re pleased to announce that Berlin Strings Special Bows 1, Special Bows 2, and the First Chairs are now available on SINE. And we’ve packaged them together for the first time as a very nicely-priced bundle: Berlin Character Strings.

To celebrate, ALL collections AND the bundle are on special offer. So you can get all 3 collections and save over 45% with the Berlin Character Strings bundle, or go for the individual collections and save over 20%. All intro offers end on April 5.

If you already own one or all of these collections: Good news! You can download the SINE version(s) absolutely free. To find out how, go to the bottom of this post.



*Berlin Character Strings bundle*
Special Bows 1 and 2 offer an alternative to traditional orchestral strings, with a range of evocative sounds from specialist playing techniques. Special Bows 1 gives you first and second violins, and violas. Special Bows 2 gives you celli and basses. The First Chairs complement the Special Bows with an expertly-played string quintet, adding focus and definition.

Includes Berlin Strings Special Bows 1, Berlin Strings Special Bows 2, Berlin Strings First Chairs
Offer price: € 349
Regular bundle price € 449
Intro offer ends April 5, 2021
Please note: VAT is added in some European countries.
_Sold separately: € 638_

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/bundles/berlin-character-strings



*Special Bows 1*
Berlin Strings Special Bows 1 is a dedicated collection of unconventional articulations and playing styles, performed on 8 first violins, 6 second violins, and 5 violas. From sul tasto’s subtle warmth to sul ponticello’s icy edge, these non-standard techniques can evoke singular moods and inspire your compositions in unexpected ways.

Offer price: € 169
Regular price € 210
Offer ends April 5, 2021
Please note: VAT is added in some European countries.

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/special-bows-1



*Special Bows 2*
Berlin Strings Special Bows 2 is a dedicated collection of unconventional articulations and playing styles, performed on 5 celli and 4 double basses.

Offer price: € 99
Regular price € 129
Offer ends April 5, 2021
Please note: VAT is added in some European countries.

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/special-bows-2




*First Chairs*
Add depth and detail to your arrangements with the principals of Berlin Strings First Chairs: Violin I, violin II, viola, cello, and double bass. These hand-picked specialists will add definition to your string ensembles, making melodies sing. And they also work beautifully as a string quintet, lending presence and vitality to your most intimate compositions.

Offer price: € 239
Regular price € 299
Offer ends April 5, 2021
Please note: VAT is added in some European countries.

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/special-bows-2




*Already own Special Bows 1, Special Bows 2, and/or First Chairs on Kontakt?*
To register your free SINE license, please enter the download code or serial number under 'My Licenses' in the SINE Player:

Purchased via Native Instruments website: 
Please register the serial number from your Native Instruments account (from the NI website, not Native Access).

Purchased Special Bows 1 + 2 as part of the Symphonic Textures bundle (NI special, Fall 2020): 
Please register the bundle serial for each collection.

Purchased via Orchestral Tools website: 
Please register the download code you received upon purchase.


As always, let us know if you have any questions, ideas, requests, suggestions. And feel free to share your Berlin Strings compositions—it’s always great to hear and see what you all create with these instruments.

Best,

OT


----------



## Flyo (Mar 23, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re pleased to announce that Berlin Strings Special Bows 1, Special Bows 2, and the First Chairs are now available on SINE. And we’ve packaged them together for the first time as a very nicely-priced bundle: Berlin Character Strings.
> 
> ...



Hello OT Team, when AAX will become compatible on SINE? Thanks


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

So I tried getting the serial number from Native Instruments (the serial number is the same in Native Access so I don't understand the instruction about getting it from the NI account). I get an error that says "Not a valid product - either it's already been redeemed or it's not a SINE product."

Also do you offer a bundle discount if we already own part of the bundle, like the two special bows and not the first chairs?


----------



## Artemi (Mar 23, 2021)

it would be cool to buy individual articulations, like in the inspire.
would love to buy harmonics patches separately.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2021)

YES - after the NI Bundle Sale (Special Bows 1+2, Time Micro, Time Macro) I got the First Chairs for only 163+Vat ❤️ Downloading now.

Lets hope a new Sine-Player Version with better Preset-Browsing and De-Loading from Articulations-List is also on the way 🍀 (my feature-request for that: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-offer-ends-mar-24.94877/page-18#post-4786108)


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank You Orchestral Tools  

Looking forward to see Berlin Strings running in SINE, and the next SINE update to improve BSS. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks OT!

Looking forward for a complete bundle Berlin Strings + Bows + First Chairs!


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

I'd buy this in a second if I didn't already have the special bows.


jbuhler said:


> So I tried getting the serial number from Native Instruments (the serial number is the same in Native Access so I don't understand the instruction about getting it from the NI account). I get an error that says "Not a valid product - either it's already been redeemed or it's not a SINE product."
> 
> Also do you offer a bundle discount if we already own part of the bundle, like the two special bows and not the first chairs?


I managed to register SB 1, but not 2, and get the same error.


----------



## Ihnoc (Mar 23, 2021)

Yay! More in SINE!

I will note that there is no SINE update as yet with this release - will these libraries combine correctly in a mix mic position yet, or is this still problematic like Berlin Symphonic Strings?


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> YES - after the NI Bundle Sale (Special Bows 1+2, Time Micro, Time Macro) I got the First Chairs for only 163+Vat ❤️ Downloading now.


How did you do that?
Do you have to contact OT personally? I haven´t got any upgrade offer.


----------



## Flyo (Mar 23, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re pleased to announce that Berlin Strings Special Bows 1, Special Bows 2, and the First Chairs are now available on SINE. And we’ve packaged them together for the first time as a very nicely-priced bundle: Berlin Character Strings.
> 
> ...



Also want to know if i get this bundle could i get also the Kontakt versions ;( for use it with Old Kontakt Versions on my AAX based DAW? Thanks


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2021)

Marsen said:


> How did you do that?
> Do you have to contact OT personally? I haven´t got any upgrade offer.


No, its really easy ❤️

You can use your Serial from the "Orchestral Tools Symphonic Textures Collection NKS Store" from your NI Account to activate and transfer Special Bows 1+2 to your SINE-Account. After that you get the discount when you enter the OT-Store and the new "Berlin Character Strings" product page.






Hope that helps.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2021)

Cool....


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> No, its really easy ❤️
> 
> You can use your Serial from the "Orchestral Tools Symphonic Textures Collection NKS Store" from your NI Account to activate and transfer Special Bows 1+2 to your SINE-Account. After that you get the discount when you enter the OT-Store and the new "Berlin Character Strings" product page.
> 
> ...


Except when it doesn't work because it doesn't recognize the serial number...


----------



## CromoFX (Mar 23, 2021)

ism said:


> I'd buy this in a second if I didn't already have the special bows.
> 
> I managed to register SB 1, but not 2, and get the same error.


I had the same problem. Copy and paste the NI bundle code again, enter the last digit of the code by hand and it should work.


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

CromoFX said:


> I had the same problem. Copy and paste the NI bundle code again, enter the last digit of the code by hand and it should work.


Kind of a random workaround - but thanks!

No joy though.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

CromoFX said:


> I had the same problem. Copy and paste the NI bundle code again, enter the last digit of the code by hand and it should work.


Tried that. Tried entering the whole code by hand. Neither worked, and now Sine is refusing to let me try any more due to too many failed attempts. This is really getting irritating.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 23, 2021)

I just send an email to Orchestral Tools and they replied in 11 minutes.
I am assuming their support is pretty good. 

Why don't you guys ping them?


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Tried that. Tried entering the whole code by hand. Neither worked, and now Sine is refusing to let me try any more due to too many failed attempts. This is really getting irritating.


In perspective, in comparison to the days to agony it took me to install the special bows, this is nothing! 

(Totally worth it thought, they're fabulous libraries). 

Curious whether the first chairs might be work 163 euros (given how many other solo strings libraries I have, and that I generally don't feel I need first chairs layering). I've never quite been able to figure out precisely which kind of sweet spots they represent.


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I just send an email to Orchestral Tools and they replied in 11 minutes.
> I am assuming their support is pretty good.
> 
> Why don't you guys ping them?


Not a terrible idea, now that you mention it.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I just send an email to Orchestral Tools and they replied in 11 minutes.
> I am assuming their support is pretty good.
> 
> Why don't you guys ping them?


I sent a note this morning and haven't heard squat.


----------



## CromoFX (Mar 23, 2021)

That irritates me now too ... I think OT support will fix that!


----------



## ka00 (Mar 23, 2021)

This SINE port turned out really nice. Congrats OT, and thank you!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

This is really pissing me off to hear that others have contacted support and got immediate replies. Meanwhile, I sent my issue moments after the library was released and I've heard nothing.


----------



## Scalms (Mar 23, 2021)

Same issue here. I will go on a hunger strike until OT fixes this, who's with me?!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> This is really pissing me off to hear that others have contacted support and got immediate replies. Meanwhile, I sent my issue moments after the library was released and I've heard nothing.


If it's going to provide (some) comfort, mine was not related to authorization.
My guess is different things routed to different CS people. They might have big load on auths judging by the thread.


----------



## Scalms (Mar 23, 2021)

all right, i figured it out, at least for me, my Native access license codes didn't work, but my bundle code for the Nov 2020 purchase (Time Macro, Time Micro, Special bows I and II) worked instead, but I also had to do the trick with copying and pasting, but hand-typing in the final digit.

Also, don't forget to stand up, sit down, pat your head 3x, press space, backspace, and triple click the mouse. that should do it


----------



## CromoFX (Mar 23, 2021)

Scalms said:


> all right, i figured it out, at least for me, my Native access license codes didn't work, but my bundle code for the Nov 2020 purchase (Time Macro, Time Micro, Special bows I and II) worked instead, but I also had to do the trick with copying and pasting, but hand-typing in the final digit.
> 
> Also, don't forget to stand up, sit down, pat your head 3x, press space, backspace, and triple click the mouse. that should do it


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

I bought my special bows together through NI, but not as part of the bundle. And there is nothing on the NI licenses that lists something other than the Special Bows licenses. OT support did finally respond shortly after I sent the second message.


----------



## Gingerbread (Mar 23, 2021)

Personally, I'll be more interested when the Expansions of Berlin Strings are available in Sine, since they have measured trills of many differing intervals. That's something pretty rare in the sampling world, and sounds pretty damn useful.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Personally, I'll be more interested when the Expansions of Berlin Strings are available in Sine, since they have measured trills of many differing intervals. That's something pretty rare in the sampling world, and sounds pretty damn useful.


Agreed, but I don't think any of the tempo synced stuff has yet been ported.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I bought my special bows together through NI, but not as part of the bundle. And there is nothing on the NI licenses that lists something other than the Special Bows licenses. OT support did finally respond shortly after I sent the second message.


Same here.
I just tipped my two Special Bow libs Serials inside the OT website (not Sine player). Worked immediately.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 23, 2021)

How much was the NI sale recently ?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Same here.
> I just tipped my two Special Bow libs Serials inside the OT website (not Sine player). Worked immediately.


Didn't work for me. OT Support had to add them by hand.


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

In any event, something that puts even a temporary break on my descent down the OT rabbit hole isn't wholly unwelcome .


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

Aaack ... listening to the FC video now ... some real sweets spots here ... I can feel the rabbit hole chasing me.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> YES - after the NI Bundle Sale (Special Bows 1+2, Time Micro, Time Macro) I got the First Chairs for only 163+Vat ❤️ Downloading now.
> 
> Lets hope a new Sine-Player Version with better Preset-Browsing and De-Loading from Articulations-List is also on the way 🍀 (my feature-request for that: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-offer-ends-mar-24.94877/page-18#post-4786108)


Did you see this price before checking out? The reason I ask is because the price is not showing in my account after I had the special bows added by support and I'm wondering if I need to contact them about that as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

ism said:


> Aaack ... listening to the FC video now ... some real sweets spots here ... I can feel the rabbit hole chasing me.


I'm definitely contemplating this rabbit hole, assuming I can get the €163 price for it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Did you see this price before checking out? The reason I ask is because the price is not showing in my account after I had the special bows added by support and I'm wondering if I need to contact them about that as well.


Yes - the price should be automatically shown reduced on the product page after the licences were transfered.


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

Last time I went through the OT FC material ... it was crazily expensive, and I'm not sure I fully grasped what it was about ... first chairs or quartets or what. I don't really use solo strings as first chairs, and I don't think I would use this as for quartet writing.

And yet, gosh that rabbit hole is seeming awfully attractive at this price. Going through the new video the approach to dynamics makes a lot more sense through the lens of my subsequent experience with the Woodwind soloists and the Special Bows. And I can see how I would actually use this: not as first chairs. And not for the attempts at the type quartet writing that I might have attempted a couple of years ago (which I now know to be doomed from the onset). And definitely not the kind of dynamic arcs that I love to do with SsS. 

But there's a textural quality that you can get with the kind of control of dynamics you get with the SB and WW soloists, that ... hmmm ... would be awfully nice ... for €163.


And to think that just this morning I was thinking how content I was with my woodwind libraries and thinking that I really didn't need any more. And now this.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Yes - the price should be automatically shown reduced on the product page after the licences were transfered.


I see it now. It's under the bundle. Thanks!


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2021)

ism said:


> But there's a textural quality that you can get with the kind of control of dynamics you get with the SB and WW soloists, that ... hmmm ... would be awfully nice ... for €163.
> 
> 
> And to think that just this morning I was thinking how content I was with my woodwind libraries and thinking that I really didn't need any more. And now this.


...persuade yourself, GAS is the way to go


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

Marsen said:


> ...persuade yourself, GAS is the way to go


Not sure I believe in GAS. Bad decisions, sure. Misleading marketing, thwarted ambitions, unrealistic expectants and a dozen other effects vis-a-vis sample libraries that often get lumped together as 'GAS'.

But GAS ... well, if it exists, it's something different again.


----------



## Chungus (Mar 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> How much was the NI sale recently ?


The sale on last October was 50% off on all articles. (more on bundles, if I remember correctly.) I bought the special bows at that time with the express purpose of getting a free SINE port later.


----------



## Marsen (Mar 23, 2021)

ism said:


> Not sure I believe in GAS. Bad decisions, sure. Misleading marketing, thwarted ambitions, unrealistic expectants and a dozen other effects vis-a-vis sample libraries that often get lumped together as 'GAS'.
> 
> But GAS ... well, if it exists, it's something different again.


Yes, just kidding. 
I'm also tempted, but do I really need it? 
Not sure, but the quintet sounds great.


----------



## ism (Mar 23, 2021)

Marsen said:


> Yes, just kidding.
> I'm also tempted, but do I really need it?
> Not sure, but the quintet sounds great.


Well this is the question.

Like SsS (but unlike CH etc) the OT First Chairs choose Sonority over expressiveness. Which is a trade off, and makes string quartets particularly difficult, but by and large sonority is the sine quo non (no pun intended) for me, so that's a plus. 

It also seems to bake in arcs, but not the the extend of Tina Guo, so that's another plus. Not to mention that the approach to baking in different expressive arcs fits well with the Special Bows and the Woodwind soloists, so that's another plus. 

The demos suggest there is a sweet spot that is quartet-like, but I have lots of other solo string libraries if I wanted to write quartets (plus a perfectly good door I could just start slamming my head in without going through all the effort of first failing to write a quartet , before admitting I might as well just slam y head in a door). 

There's also no question that another sweet spot is in adding colour when layered ... but I have plenty of other solo strings that can do that (should I ever want to do that, which I generally don't) 

But some of those arcs ... the different attacks, the legato on the portato, the soft sustains ... this seems to me where this goes from being merely nice to have to something that really contributes uniquely to actual music that I simply wouldn't be able to otherwise reach .... 

In any event, if I didn't have the Special Bows already I'd have bought this is a heartbeat.


----------



## Flyo (Mar 23, 2021)

Now I was reading that before this upgrade to SINE there was unusual inconsistent audios from Staccato Violins 1 to some legatos on other sections as well. Someone have and knew that all this was already fixed on the 2.0 update? (prior mayor Sine Update) Thanks


----------



## Flyo (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't know if copy/paste from a member is allowed on a thread, but I would post a short text from another user that have this Lib and was posting something about, applied to some of fixes addressed on the previous 2.0 update (Kontakt Version).

"I was recently working on a piece that features the First Chairs very heavily. I went and created tracks for the 2.0 instruments and just copied the MIDI over from the original ones. What I noticed is that some short samples have been adjusted - staccato is a little bit longer with some added expression and is now more different from the very short spiccato. I'd love to know what else has changed."
Apr 7, 2018

So apparently some of the issues have been fixed.


----------



## ka00 (Mar 23, 2021)

@OrchestralTools whatever you did to improve the legato on the special bows worked out so nicely. Please tell me I'm not imagining it. And thank you, once again!


----------



## muk (Mar 24, 2021)

ism said:


> Curious whether the first chairs might be work 163 euros (given how many other solo strings libraries I have, and that I generally don't feel I need first chairs layering).


That's a question probably better suited for the Sample Talk section. I'm curious to know whether the port to Sine is an update or just a 1:1 port. Will test when I have the time.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 24, 2021)

Weirdly the individual instruments seem to be priced strangely.
For example: Bows 2 as a whole is 99€, but individual sections are 98€, thats a saving of a whooping 1€?

That does not seem to be fair and for me defeats the purpose of getting anything à la cart. /:

For example here the pricing is a lot more balanced:








Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1


Five expressive instruments for intricate and eloquent melodies. Expertly played and meticulously recorded, these instruments are instantly playable, with enough detail to create totally convincing and compelling performances.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Artemi (Mar 24, 2021)

that's because individual sections are not discounted, they will cost the same after the offer will end.


----------



## Scalms (Mar 24, 2021)

Solo Cello legato in First Chairs patch sounds a little wonky. Can anyone confirm? It has a sharp attack on each note, almost like an accented sustain. Changing the envelope fade-in doesn't really help much.

I don't have the Kontakt version but I do have Berlin Inspire 2 which features solo cello from this library I believe and in INspire 2 the cellos legato patch sounds great, nice and smooth. I'm hoping this is a not a port-to-SINE issue.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 24, 2021)

It's all great they are releasing more products on SINE. But when are they going to update the Player? It is still on 1.0.5 which I find sluggish and buggy on macOS. Not even sure if it supports Big Sur yet either...

It seems so many of these developers fall into a trap of shoving all their products through the pipeline for the new platform, but then drop the ball on keeping the new platform polished and efficient.

Sigh


----------



## ka00 (Mar 24, 2021)

ka00 said:


> @OrchestralTools whatever you did to improve the legato on the special bows worked out so nicely. Please tell me I'm not imagining it. And thank you, once again!


I guess I'm not imagining it. Behold the spectrogram! Sound starts at 0:18. By the way, the musical content (or lack thereof) in this video I made is total gibberish and besides the point, VIC! However, I thought the comparison of the SINE version vs the Kontakt version would be interesting.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 24, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> It's all great they are releasing more products on SINE. But when are they going to update the Player? It is still on 1.0.5 which I find sluggish and buggy on macOS. Not even sure if it supports Big Sur yet either...
> 
> It seems so many of these developers fall into a trap of shoving all their products through the pipeline for the new platform, but then drop the ball on keeping the new platform polished and efficient.
> 
> Sigh


Running smooth under Big Sur on my old iMac.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Mar 25, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Running smooth under Big Sur on my old iMac.


It does state that it is not officially supported on macOS Big Sur yet though


----------



## Flyo (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello someone have this last update of First Chairs?

in 2017 a user was having mixed experiences with it, and I don’t know if they work out on the inconsistent material and make a better all around library. I really love the overall sound of the BSeries and I need a good Solo Strings to. 

I would recite this from that user 

“For one, the volumes are inconsistent between the instruments, between the articulations of each instrument, and sometimes even for different notes of the same articulation. It takes ages to correct for all this in a mockup.
Then the players apparently had very different playing styles, and different notions of the articulations. What is a spiccato on the cello is a marcato on the second violin. The short articulations on the violins and viola don't even exist for the cello, because this player held the notes much longer. It's weird that OT didn't correct that during the recording. And the list goes on. For layering - and to be fair that is how the library is marketed - it's less of a problem because you can mask most of them.”


----------



## Ihnoc (Mar 28, 2021)

I have been bouncing down the microphones for all of the instruments here. The Special Bows 2 Basses are driving me nuts. Every mic merge I do seems to result in 'Clipping Detected' with a large (-21 to -41db reduction). Anyone else get this?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 28, 2021)

Ihnoc said:


> I have been bouncing down the microphones for all of the instruments here. The Special Bows 2 Basses are driving me nuts. Every mic merge I do seems to result in 'Clipping Detected' with a large (-21 to -41db reduction). Anyone else get this?


Have you reported this to OT? Mic merge has not been working consistently for me. I’m hoping the next version of Sine addresses the issue.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Apr 7, 2021)

Any chance we will soon see Berlin Strings finally ported to SINE too?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 7, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Any chance we will soon see Berlin Strings finally ported to SINE too?


It’s coming...no confirmation from OT when.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Nov 22, 2021)

Sorry to dig up this thread, but does anyone else find it odd how the Special Bows basses sound panned hard to the right, in comparison to normal Berlin Strings Basses?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 16, 2022)

So I want to grab a few of these a la carte, to mix with with a la carte TIME patches I bought, as well as for my symphony I'm writing. I feel like MSS expanded legato's Sul tasto legatos are really nice but there's something about THIS particular library that is really sweet. I've never explored it much until now.
Problem is, I can only justify buying 3, a la carte, as I cannot afford the bundle $$ and I don't even have ssd room for the bundle. 

Out of these, which 3 do you think you can cover the most ground with and would blend the most interestingly? (I know ideally you'd say ALL)
Part of me is thinking Violin 1 and 2 and the Cello (Theres different sonic qualities in violin 1 and 2).

Although perhaps even the Violin 2, Viola, and Cello could be a sweet combo? 
Looking for suggestions of your favorite and most used Special Bows. 

Thanks!


----------



## ism (May 17, 2022)

Compared with MSS, which I believe only has a single dynamic layer in it's sul tasto, the SBs have 3 layers. And that third layer really makes an enormous difference.

And I know it's boring, but I think the essential instruments here are Vl & Vc which is a really go to sketching combination for me. As a pad, you might remember it from the track on this thread:






The Best Solo Cello Flautando Legato *EVER*


Well, normally such universalizing claims of "best X library" drive me a bit crazy. But seriously, someone prove me wrong:




vi-control.net






But the real expressiveness in the SBs I fell is using the legato, across articulations. There's such fabulous expressiveness in the different attacks + the portato articulations (combined, of course, with the dynamics).


----------



## holywilly (May 17, 2022)

Special bows sul tasto legato has 3 dynamic layers across all instruments.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 17, 2022)

ism said:


> Compared with MSS, which I believe only has a single dynamic layer in it's sul tasto, the SBs have 3 layers. And that third layer really makes an enormous difference.
> 
> And I know it's boring, but I think the essential instruments here are Vl & Vc which is a really go to sketching combination for me. As a pad, you might remember it from the track on this thread:
> 
> ...


For sure! Thank you! Yeah also mss has way less articulations. I only brought it up because tonally I can do a little with it that’s similar. 

Anyways. So you’re suggesting violin 1 and cello? What about for a third?


----------



## ism (May 17, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> For sure! Thank you! Yeah also mss has way less articulations. I only brought it up because tonally I can do a little with it that’s similar.
> 
> Anyways. So you’re suggesting violin 1 and cello? What about for a third?


I’m pretty sure the 3 a la carte will be close to the cost of the full library.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (May 17, 2022)

ism said:


> I’m pretty sure the 3 a la carte will be close to the cost of the full library.





ism said:


> I’m pretty sure the 3 a la carte will be close to the cost of the full library.


see that's the trick tho. I want def one hi and one low string and the libraries are separated and I can't afford both full libraries...


----------

